# Does anyone else use Garage Band for home practice/demos?



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I ask because I'm in the middle of updating the drummer library, finally.

I always see the synth and piano/keys sims as an option, but never know how to get to the Piano Roll to actually get things going.

So today I used the help feature, and discovered that there is a Musical Keyboard function.

That's right, you can use your regular ole keyboard to easily program music or drum parts!

I foresee a synth opus of hilarious qualities on my horizon. I do need to seriously practice band material first, but it is *super* cool to know that I am one step closer to programming drums effectively, as well as just adding cool sounds to home demos.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm on my garageband all the time to write. It's amazing. Recently lent out my IRig adaptor and I haven't in a while.

Garageband could very well make you a better guitarist ("IMO")


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I can't replicate my exact rig sounds, but with the amp sims I can get something useable and there's enough effects available to get the point across. It's a big part of why I bought a Macbook and so far so good.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Budda said:


> I can't replicate my exact rig sounds, but with the amp sims I can get something useable and there's enough effects available to get the point across. It's a big part of why I bought a Macbook and so far so good.


You might like Bias to tweak until you get your rig sounds. Then, it integrates right into GarageBand.

Here's a quick tutorial on the integration that I found.





With bias, you can tweak characteristics of the tubes in the amp!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2016)

Yea, in the last year I've used it more than Logic -- the streamlined interface doesn't get in the way of getting ideas down. The drummer stuff is...alright.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Yea, in the last year I've used it more than Logic -- the streamlined interface doesn't get in the way of getting ideas down. The drummer stuff is...alright.


Given that you can program the drums, I figure someone could do with it as they wish. I use the drummer sims because it is way more fun to record a part to a decent loop versus a click track. It also means I can write a part, loop it, loop a drum pattern and then just noodle away.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

The more noodle the better the noodle.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Generally speaking. I think the coolest "go fast" lead lines I've played in the last few years was when I was just messing around over my brother's recordings in Ottawa. We have one up on his soundcloud.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I only ever use a mic to record with Garage Band. I bought an iRig but can't find it, not that I really miss it. Sometimes it's dead simple, set the mic on the desk, record an acoustic instrument and send the track to a student to play along with. Other times it's full on multi-tracking for band demo or cd purposes, paying attention to mic placement, and room acoustics. The singer in one band uses her iPad and Garage Band to record us a lot so that she can sing along at home.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Mooh, have you tried electric guitar via interface instead of a mic?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

My friend has just recorded his solo album and an album with his band The Dang Danglers wit GarageBand. He could never get the drums to sound up to his standards so he ended up live recording the drum tracks


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

I use GB on the regular. I have a few other DAWS but prefer GB because of it's simplicity. I have bought a few VST's such as Steven Slate Drums and Peavey's Re-valver, just to give me some other options in terms of amps. I use the Slate drums with my Roland TD9 kit and it is perfect for what I need, but as far as the guitar amp VST's I do usually like to just use a decent mic into my interface. I love that program. People come over and ask, "dude, you are still using Garageband?" "why haven't you upgraded?" Well, I have, and I still prefer it. Just download some free VST's and it should be all you need. Well, for a hobbyist like me anyway.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Budda said:


> Mooh, have you tried electric guitar via interface instead of a mic?


Yes, I don't care for it compared to well placed mics in front of or a distance from my cabs, there's an old school "air" and a live-ness to it (for lack of better descriptive terms), though I find it fine, even preferable, for bass and electronic keyboards. That said, I mostly record acoustically (with mics) because I mostly record acoustic instruments, so I kind of regard a speaker cab like an acoustic instrument, subject to room noise and reverb. 

Of all the digital recording formats I've used (Audacity, Reaper, Ableton, Roland/Boss, synced adat machines) I find Garage Band the easiest to use and best sounding, never mind idiot-proof. Some days I long for my old Akai 4 track reel-to-reel.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

Always using GB for the recording! I like the last update (GB 10), the drummers options are really usefull , the VST instruments are really nice and the amps/cabs/effects are cool and the new mastering stuff's makes GB complete! 
I'm recording my guitars using my amps and sm or beta 57, with a Axetrak, direct in the garageband amps/cabs or recently trought my newly acquired Eleven Rack!


----------



## SensoryOverload (Apr 19, 2015)

Just recently acquired an iMac and am planning on recording basic guitar, bass, drum vocal tracks through Garageband. It seems very straight forward and beginner friendly, cutting away the complicated BS and making it simple to jump right into recording. I'll let you know how it goes but I've only heard positive reviews


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

When I decided to demo tunes with garage bands years ago, I wasn't just impressed by how intuitive it was to use, but how easy it was to get decent tones as well. I always meant to sit down and really dig into the program because even the simple demos I quickly did sounded really nice for how little time I spent on them.

I actually dug one of these up. This was done like 9 years ago with one of the first versions of garage band and a line 6 tone port 1. It's sampled drums, but it took me like an hour from opening the program for my first time to demoing something half decent to give to my band.
Time After Time


----------

